# White Dwarf Cypher Picture



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

So I was thinking about the picture we have all seen on the side of the WD, to me it seems like it's too big to be a codex picture. What I mean is if there are actually enough months left for the whole picture before the rumoured codex release?

So I threw this together in photoshop, what do you guys think? Am I off in my estimations?


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

It makes me think that maybe dark angels could be the 6th edition army.

Nice work madcow.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

the only issue is that if this is a hint at a new DA book, you know it wont be till next year (since they need to finish the nice drawing they hid for you guys)


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

The scales probably about right. The question still is though just who, or what it is....


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

its just a method to get you to buy the whole series of magazines, it dont think it hints at anything.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm not sure what exactly it is a hint to as of yet. Rumours further down the line will likely reveal more information, but as humakt said, nice work.


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

Well it's the year of 40k, the year to remember. So you collect the mags and you get a cool DA spine pic. The year of the Dark Angels, they'd have to be released within the year for it to be that. So I'm just guessing that that is the go!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> its just a method to get you to buy the whole series of magazines, it dont think it hints at anything.


Agreed. That's what kills me about all these threads that keep saying that it MUST be related to a possible DA release. If it was I'd hazard a guess that GW wouldn't release them until the picture is complete.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am with B&K and Zion. Not to be a negative nelly, but it seems like a great way to get you to buy all the mags in an attempt to glean some sort of insight into a possible future release. It was my understanding that rumors surrounding the DA put them closer to the 6th edition release, which is supposed to be mid-year yes? One then wonders what the point of the spine pic is other than a clever marketing gimick.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Hopefully it'll reach the middle and show the DA's with some chaos iconography and they finally show themselves for the traitorous wretches they are! :wink:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Midge913 said:


> I am with B&K and Zion. Not to be a negative nelly, but it seems like a great way to get you to buy all the mags in an attempt to glean some sort of insight into a possible future release. It was my understanding that rumors surrounding the DA put them closer to the 6th edition release, which is supposed to be mid-year yes? One then wonders what the point of the spine pic is other than a clever marketing gimick.


My subscription for White Dwarf ends this year, but it's clever enough to make me want to finish picking up the rest of the year just to get the image. Plus spine images look good on your shelf (as my mother's collection of the original Star Trek movies can attest, putting them in order forms a picture of the Enterprise and it looks really neat).


----------



## Zaphod Beeblebrox (Feb 29, 2012)

I think you are spot on with your guesswork ^^

Stay hoopy!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> I am with B&K and Zion. Not to be a negative nelly, but it seems like a great way to get you to buy all the mags in an attempt to glean some sort of insight into a possible future release. It was my understanding that rumors surrounding the DA put them closer to the 6th edition release, which is supposed to be mid-year yes? One then wonders what the point of the spine pic is other than a clever marketing gimick.


It's a sales technique that doesn't work with me then, as I know full well that people will post the pictures on here and other sites anyway. Meaning I get all the news and images yet still don't need to buy the magazine. Cheap I know, but

:chuffed:


----------



## alex567 (Feb 15, 2011)

Well mabe it's hinting to either a future codex or a new starter box? If they are gonna release a new DA book they'll most likely have the realease date the same saturday as the final issue of white dwarf, so the first saturday in december (or near as damn it), if DA are rumoured to be the 6th ed release then the possibility of a starter box that includes DA may be realeased on this day, mabe a dark angels versus chaos space marines possibility? We may get half way through the sides of white dwarfs and the picture may be split down the middle, showing a heretical side to the dark angels, or fallen angels in black armour? possiblt a cypher picture? This is all just speculation and my ideas.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The issue with that theory is, 6th Ed is due for a summer release (as far as I'm aware).


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey,

Why does the picture need to be completed before a possible release of a product. Maybe it really is a marketing ploy to increase hype prior to a new box set release, army book, or just DA product. Coupled with a 40k 25th aniversary special spine picture. 


Doc


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

docgeo said:


> Hey,
> 
> Why does the picture need to be completed before a possible release of a product. Maybe it really is a marketing ploy to increase hype prior to a new box set release, army book, or just DA product. Coupled with a 40k 25th aniversary special spine picture.
> 
> ...


Because by then you've brought the interest as high as you can. Additionally with Chaos looking like it's next, and 6th Ed in the summer the soonest I'd expect to see DA is towards the end of the year anyways.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I hear what you are saying and I guess we will know more this summer. Until then this is just speculation. 
Another possibility is it is a build up to the Black Library Ravenwing release in January.

Doc


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

IMO-this is as well with mates in GWS, that this may possibly be Azrael or a guy with a combi-weapon-As you notice the circle bit of a bolter at the end of the gun


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Like I said in the DA rumour thread, it's probably artwork for Azrael. If anyone's going to have a gold combi-plasmagun, it'd be him.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

If Cypher became part of the DA codex, that would be one big piece of story...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

It's either the new codex DA pic or the new BRB cover, it's just got to be, and it can double as a sales ploy so doesn't have to be completed by the time either comes out. 

You all mock the sales ploy idea and say it doesn't work but I will bet anything that in 5yrs time there will be some die hard DA fan paying £50 for a "rare, pristine July Issue of White Dwarf" just so he/she can complete the set


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

Vanchet said:


> IMO-this is as well with mates in GWS, that this may possibly be Azrael or a guy with a combi-weapon-As you notice the circle bit of a bolter at the end of the gun


I agree on Thats not cypher thats Azreal since the space marine has the famous spiked skull on his power backpack. which means Azrael may get a new model >.> hmm..


----------



## thefallen (Sep 21, 2011)

nightfish said:


> If Cypher became part of the DA codex, that would be one big piece of story...


Cypher should be in the dark angels codex. He is a dark angel after all.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

thefallen said:


> Cypher should be in the dark angels codex. He is a dark angel after all.


Yeah but if they still didn't like him I wonder how that would work... could be fun!


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow, excellent find MCG! That's some rep for you sir. The Dark Angels (even with their somewhat flamey goodness) have always been one of my favorite styles of chapters since they are the progenitors to the Disciples of Caliban chapter. Perhaps it's a direct hint towards Dark Angels, or maybe if it's Cypher, it could be a hint to him re-appearing in the next Chaos codex.


----------



## REDEATH (Feb 15, 2011)

It is Azrael seee............


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

That's been 'shopped, but a bloody good job was done of it. The disjunction between the current/coming spines like around the pauldron and combi-bolter gave it away. Very clever making it look like a hastily-snapped spy shot, too!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Its probably just to make the magazines look pretty when you line them all up  haha looks like we'll be waiting a while to find out


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

_How many loyalists do you all know of that have spikes on their backpack vents? If it's a chaos marine from the fallen, though, it could point to the chaos book not coming until early next year._

I stand corrected. It's Azrael. My earlier assumptions were based on my lack of aesthetic familiarity with Azrael. Which means that the dark angels dex might not come until next year.

Or, as others have said, it could be a clever marketing ploy taking advantage of the rumor-starved consumer base. I wouldn't put it above GW to use us like that.

But, I guess we won't know until next year. Or until we see the DA dex or BRB on advance order.


----------

